# Samba freigaben - Unterordner für einzelne Nutzer



## dave (6. Dezember 2002)

Meine SambaServer läuft so weit, dass ich einzelne Freigaben für einzelne User hingekriegt habe.

Jetzt möchte ich in einer öffentlichen Freigabe( guest ok = yes ) , dem Tauschverzeichnis, einzelne Unterordner für alle lesbar aber nur für bestimmte Benutzer schreibbar freigeben.

Ist so was möglich?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Dezember 2002)

Theoretisch geht sowas in dem Du eine neue Benutzergruppe anlegst (z.B. writer) und Du diese Gruppe auf die "write list" setzt.

Beispiel

```
[public]
   comment = Public Stuff
   path = /home/public
   public = yes
   writable = yes
   printable = no
   write list = @writer
```
 Wenn Dein Samba so eingestellt ist, dann können nur Mitglieder der Gruppe "writer" in dem Verzeichnis schreiben, lesen aber alle.


----------



## dave (6. Dezember 2002)

Hmm, hab mich wohl nicht ganz deutlich ausgedrückt.

Was ich will ist eine Freigabe, die jeder lesen kann. Das ist kein Problem.
Dadrin sollen verschiedene Unterordner sein, die jeweils nur für verschiedene User schreibbar sein sollen.

Also so:

tauscheverzeichnis (für alle lesbar)
|-> ordnervonuser1 (für alle lesbar, für user1 schreibbar)
|-> ordnervonuser2(für alle lesbar, für user2 schreibbar)
|-> usw...

Muss ich da die Unterordner extra freigeben, oder kann man die Unterordner innerhalb einer Freigabe unterschiedlich behandeln?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Dezember 2002)

Dann musst Du entweder die Security der Freigaben auf "share" setzen (in der Global-Sektion). Dadurch werden alle Verzeichnisse nach dem Benutzer befragt und wenn ein falscher Benutzer da ist, dann geht's garnicht.

ODer Du musst die Shares einzelen definieren, das geht natürlich auch


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Dezember 2002)

Du kannst auch hingehn und dem Samba in der Freigabe sagen, daß er bei Verzeichnis-/Datei-Erstellung bestimmte Rechte vergeben soll.

Damit kannst du dann realisieren, wenn ein User eine Datei oder ein Verzeichnis erstellt die Rechte so gesetzt werden, daß dieser User alles darf und andere User nur lesen.


----------

